# Some pics of a friend's Audi TT (German Car)



## www.gtitdi.de (May 9, 2003)

At this year's Wörthersee Tour I took some pics of a friend's Audi TT...
Those pics & infos about the car are now online @ http://www.VWHome.de 
Here are some preview pics:








The owner:








The engine:








Some nice carbon parts:








Nice leather interieur:








First set of wheels:








Second set of wheels:








The whole car:


----------



## ERXTT (Aug 27, 2006)

diggin the chrome porsche rims


----------



## AromaRoyale (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Some pics of a friend's Audi TT (www.gtitdi.de)*









That's a beauty! Lovin' the black/tan combo.. and +1 on the Porsche rims.
And the owner pic. How cute.








~AR


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Some pics of a friend's Audi TT (www.gtitdi.de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.gtitdi.de* »_At this year's Wörthersee Tour I took some pics of a friend's Audi TT...
Those pics & infos about the car are now online @ http://www.VWHome.de 
The owner:

















Is that for real? HA HA HA HA HA.....
Thanks for the laugh...I nearly shot coffee out of my nose and peed in my pants. 
Seriously my stomach hurts now...that is too funny.
This is exactly why you should never ever post a picture of yourself....



_Modified by peruski at 5:40 AM 8-31-2006_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

dido


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

gaggagagaga. Nice car though.


----------



## www.gtitdi.de (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Some pics of a friend's Audi TT (peruski)*

He´s a very funny guy and he don´t cares what other people think of him...


----------



## PorscheAlbany (Aug 31, 2006)

awwww, he has the turbo twisties
hey and what font did he use, where can i get it


_Modified by PorscheAlbany at 4:12 PM 8-31-2006_


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (PorscheAlbany)*

Yeah, the Porsche rims on his TT look great, as does the tan interior. His "Senior picture" is the best though!





























Adam


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Some pics of a friend's Audi TT (www.gtitdi.de)*

rotfl
















oh yes


----------



## www.gtitdi.de (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Some pics of a friend's Audi TT (candela)*


----------



## delasol91281 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Some pics of a friend's Audi TT (www.gtitdi.de)*

that is one of the nicest TTs i have seen yet!! lol... but that is the GAYEST picture i have every seen in my life! no offense guy... gotta admit, looks like a pillow biter... lol thumbs up on the car!!! good sense of humor man! i dont think i could ever take a pic like that as a joke, then post it! lol later!


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

It sure is amazing what some people will do for attention - look at me, look at me!


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice and clean !


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

I love those Carlsons ...


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

nice and clean, why would you insult someone and call him names. Yeah, the pics are funny, does it make him a g.y? Stupid idiots here, seriously


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mitglied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mitglied* »_I love those Carlsons ...
yeh, bitchin' wheelz indeed!


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (jok3r)*

i usually dont like chrome..but good job pulling it off! definitly a beautiful car all around!


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (Mitglied)*

X2...
is the car air-bagged?


----------



## www.gtitdi.de (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kewlwhip* »_X2...
is the car air-bagged?

No! That´s why his club is named "Airless Riders"


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (www.gtitdi.de)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

